# Diet Coke - good or Bad ???????



## Guest (Apr 24, 2000)

I'm new to all this and learning slowly whats good and whats not but I have found that if I stop drinking Diet Coke my IBS gets much worse (I drink a fair bit of the stuff) - I thought that the stuff was no good for you and tried to cut it out !!!!!!the strange thing is that I can't drink coffee at all !!!Anyone know much about diet coke and IBS and how bad is it for you ???Thanks------------------


----------



## SteveE (Jan 7, 1999)

Nutrasweet gives me headaches. I discovered that when the product came out some years ago. Haven't tried it since IBS attacked 7 years ago.My advice, though is to ditch pop in general. Only pure water can help your colon process fiber adequately, and for me high fructose corn syrup contained in most soft drinks is just plain out of the question!In fact, giving up HFCS is the #1 thing that reduced the cramping for me (and bloating a little).


----------



## Jeanne (Sep 18, 2004)

i drink "a little" diet pop....preferthe non-caffeine colas...but do also drinkregular diet coke....I really cannot tella difference (I am IBS-D)I probably have it 5 to 8 times a week.just fyij


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2000)

Nutrasweet, as said earlier can aggravate IBS.In addition, caffeine is a bowel stimulent, so diet coke can be a double whammy!!------------------Color Rainbows in the Rain


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

The carbonation in the Diet Coke isn't good; neither is the artificial sweetener. Are you drinking the kind with caffeine? If so, though caffeine is a no-no for IBSers (and many other people as well), your body could have become addicted to it. Your colon may think that it needs it to function properly. If so, you may want to ease off of it gradually (I do agree to ditch it), not cold turkey.I got IBS really bad a month after I stopped drinking coffee cold turkey. 'Course, there were lots of other factors involved, too, but I'm pretty sure my system depended on the caffeine as a laxative. I perhaps shouldn't have quit cold turkey.


----------



## gt0854a (Feb 22, 2000)

I've been told to avoid CAFFIENATED sodas, but that carbonation is NOT a problem. Many europeans for example, drink mostly "fizzy" water.Even my doc told me a favorite beverage for her is a little orange juice (since most of us cannot tolerate a lot) with carbonated water.The reason to avoid caffeine is not because of its stimulant properties, but rather it's DEHYDRATING properties. I've switched over to caffeine free diet drinks (only drink diet b/c I am diabetic). I have around 5 a day and am fine... Eliminating it alltogether did not affect me one way or another. YMMV.


----------



## zigmissus (May 19, 1999)

Do you drink uncaffeinated Diet Coke? As a D type, I find that caffeine is a big stimulant for intestinal contractions. For a long time I drank about a liter of decaffeinated Diet Coke a day, but since I've switched to bottled water because of bladder problems, my IBS has improved a lot. I don't know if it was the carbonation or the Nutrasweet that was bothering me.


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2000)

I drink at least one decaffinated diet soda a day and can't tell the difference between that and decaffinated diet ice tea, of which I drink at least 24 ozs. a day!The one thing I CAN'T drink in any volume is plain old water--it will give me cramps--so go figure--we're all different!


----------



## bkitts (Jun 1, 1999)

I've been drinking the stuff since 1983!!! I quit for 6 weeks jan this year, did not notice one difference having it or not having it!!!! IBS IS A BEAST....BUT, I've read that you should slowly taper off of caffine over time, like any drug, the body is craving it... I drink maybe one diet coke per day at most now instead of 3 or 4...------------------Breck (Atlanta) "Chronic Pain""His strength is made perfect in my weakness"


----------



## metropolis (Feb 8, 2000)

I try to stick to the non-caffienated beverages as well. A regular cup of coffee or a plain coke does a number on me that lasts for days. Diet Coke, particularly in the form of fountain drinks, seems to be okay with me. I have one almost everyday at lunch. If it doens't bother you, go with it.------------------Metropolis"It is no use saying, 'We are doing our best.' You have got to succeed in doing what is necessary."-Sir Winston Churchill


----------



## starcatcher (Apr 1, 2000)

Anyone hear if this cola stuff, can make you gain weight? Even diet?I drink it all the time.


----------



## runnl8 (Mar 23, 2000)

Hi Conners---- As you can see by the many replys that you have received on this, that everyones IBS is aggravated in many different ways. I have found in my case, that Caffiene is a no-no, and so is any carbonation of any kind. D city. Now there are some who can drink the colas all day long without any problems and some that can only drink decaf. but can tolerate the carbonation, and so on and so on. My point is, what may not aggravate your IBS, may aggravate the heck out of mine and vice-versa. It's an individual thing really, and you kinda just have to learn what's best for you by some trial and error. I drank diet pop for years, not knowing that it was the carbonation and the nutra sweet that was really reaking havoc on my belly. I had a cousin suggest that I give it up and go to nothing but water. I did, and my symptoms improved dramatically. I know that you'll find what works for you best, and I'm so glad that we've got these boards to come to. There's so much that we can learn from each others experiences.IBS is so complex, but never give up hope.lol, runnL8 ------------------"A man who has friends must himself be friendly, But there is a friend who sticks closer than a brother". (C/D-type)


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2000)

Thanks for all the posts - Runn I think you are right it is very individual - I can't drink coffee ! which I think is crazy cause I drink so much Diet coke !I agree with the water thing - I feel much better in myself when I drink just water but start to get C - when I drink the coke it all works again I guess my body is addicted and needs the stimulant whaich can't be a good thing !Thanks for all your helpI wish you all well


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2000)

I think the obvious thing here is that everybody is different. If you've cut it out and seen no difference, I say why deny yourself? Of course I say this being a major diet coke addict myself - can't start my morning without one! I, too, saw NO difference when I quit cold turkey for a few weeks. However, this year I switched to caffine-free, and it has helped my IBS a little bit.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2000)

Hi Conners,I have tried no coffee thinking it would be good to cut it off and guess what? For me it makes no difference at all. Also got off the sodas and have pretty much stayed off of them but about a month ago I had a canned diet Pepsi in the refrig and I thought why not try it. Before I was finished (I'm a slow drinker) I had to run to the bathroom with the big "D". So I have given up that diet stuff for now. But just yesterday I got hit with a bug of some kind that made me violently throw up. Finally I decided I had better drink something and we had some reg. canned Pepsi in the frig and I drank that with no problems whatsoever. So if I want a soda (once in a while) it will be the kind with sugar to be sure! Trail and error and then something that you've been able to handle for some time will turn on you. That's how this IBS works. How do you figure? Best of luck!------------------Those who drink of the water will never be thirstyKittygirl (D type)


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2000)

Thanks for all the posts - I guess its just whatever suits - I drink way too much of the stuff and trying to subsitute it with water guess what !I started a new job last week and they have a fridge on every floor full of ..........Diet Coke - Free !Its the Devils work - but what can I do !


----------

